# OK Shep are we defecting once again?



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

Are we all to now go to the E46 M3 Board here?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I will recommend that if a topic is somewhat general M question post it in the general M section. If it is a specific question post it to the specific board.

BTW, I know you were kidding, but lets keep the M boards going strong. 

When are you taking me to the Ranch? I still waiting fromt hat invite froma few years ago.


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*You up for friday?*

Thinking about going this friday.

How does your schedule look?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: You up for friday?*



metalmann said:


> *Thinking about going this friday.
> 
> How does your schedule look? *


Work from 8 to 5. Working for a living sucks. :-(


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*see- now i'm all confused again*

just when it seems that i can grasp the situation we have 'progress' and now it becomes more complicated - i hate rules - when i can't figure out where to post i just skip it altogether - seemed easier the other way - oh well - now they want to segregate us so we don't become too unruly LOL


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*So post in the M board?*

I don't care.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*i'm just trying to incite a riot*

inventory today?


----------

